# Duck breakfast sausage



## myownidaho (Oct 21, 2017)

It’s hunting season and I have some duck breasts left from last season. One of my hunting partners will happily sit in the blind all afternoon but when we get home, he hands me his birds. I told him the other day I was about to do a batch of sausage. “When you can get it to taste like Jimmy Dean, I’ll eat it.” Challenge accepted.

I cut duck with pork 50/50, not counting fat. Here we have two pounds of duck breast, two pounds of pork butt and a pound of pork belly. I couldn’t find any back fat, so the butcher marked down a pack of fatty belly for me.












5 tsp salt
1/3 cup parsley
2 tsp rubbed sage
2 tsp dry thyme
1 1/2 tsp bp
1 1/2 tsp crushes red pepper
1 1/2 tsp ground coriander







First grind on medium plate, onto the tray and back in the freezer.







Second grind half on the medium plate and half on the fine plate.







I’m pretty happy with the flavor. Very reminiscent of Jimmy Dean. The downside is that duck on the second grind changes texture. More hotdog than sausage. I’m still going to eat the heck out of it. Plated shot tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Great start!
Al


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 22, 2017)

Money shot.







Next time I’ll mix in seasonings before the first grind so there will only be one hand mix. That should fix the texture issue.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2017)

Heck yea man! I make a maple jimmy dean clone every season with the diver ducks we shoot to have breakfast sausage around the camps. It is good. I go 40/60 duck to pork though, and I use bacon instead of just pork belly. Adds a little smoke accent to the mix.

#2 on the texture-I only grind once now with duck/goose meat.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2017)

MOI, Fine looking sausage ! like!!


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2017)

You aren't that far from here if you need help storing this. Point!


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, disco! I need to do another batch to fix the texture but I'm quite happy with the flavor. I'm starting a batch of duck and pork kielbasa tonight.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2017)

Absolutely the best use for divers-sausage! ever make snack sticks with 'em? I'm contemplating maybe trying that after this season is done.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks delicious. What is the side dish?


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 29, 2017)

indaswamp said:


> Absolutely the best use for divers-sausage! ever make snack sticks with 'em? I'm contemplating maybe trying that after this season is done.



I haven’t delved into snack sticks yet but that has definite potential. Depends on how successful the season is!



GATOR240 said:


> Looks delicious. What is the side dish?



Thanks! Scrambled eggs with onions, mushrooms, spinach and cheese, and a couple of tortillas to round it out.


----------

